# application/x-oleobject



## 1331esq (Apr 2, 2009)

Where can I find and how can I add this plugin to my Mac? Thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 3, 2009)

Download and install the Flip4Mac software.
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28842

That allows you to view most videos and other media files that need Windows Media Player.


----------

